
Predictive policing practices labeled as 'flawed' by civil rights coalition - hackuser
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/aug/31/predictive-policing-civil-rights-coalition-aclu
======
Gibbon1
The predictive policing reminds me of the two ways to deal with defects in
manufacturing.

1\. Complex and extensive testing to weed out defective units.

2\. Fix your dang process.

Guess which one is actually works and is cheaper.

Guess which one 'predictive policing' is.

